
Facebook acknowledges it shares info with Instagram, Messenger, and WhatsApp - SirLJ
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/04/04/facebook-updates-its-terms-of-service-to-include-messenger-instagram.html
======
rococode
Good to know for a fact, but did anyone actually think otherwise?

